# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  russian tv shows

## andja

hello!
I am searching for russian TV shows to watch, so I can learn better Russian. I only found movie advices for now. Any good ideas  ::

----------


## alexsms

In order to improve my English i sometimes download speeches by Obama (videos if i have time to watch, and mp3 to listen when i'm walking). The point is here that it is always possible to find scripts for speeches by famous people, they are often uploaded, so you are always sure as to what is being said. (and this guy's pronunciation also seems clear and distinct to me). So you could try something from Russian government or president sites (i know that they upload some videos, and there must be text also). But that's probably not as interesting as advices below. 
The other thing that i think could be useful for you is TV interview show 'Pozner' made by Russian journalist Vladimir Pozner.  
The start link is Владимир Познер 
The example interview with Russia's representative to NATO is: 5 декабря гость программы «Познер» Дмитрий Рогозин  
In his program you can find interviews with famous Russian people (politicians and celebrities mostly) and scripts, so you can watch, listen and read the text. This is a calm tete-a-tete interview, and they speak calmly and not very fast there (you know, if you choose some show with jokes, news, making fun of each other it will be difficult for you to understand, and usually these shows don't have scripts because they are only for fun, and no script is needed there). 
There is also "Эхо Москвы" radio (Echo of Moscow). There site is: Радиостанция "Эхо Москвы" / Главная 
If you choose "Горячие интервью" (Hot interviews) you will be able to listen and watch interviews (about 50% are political, but you can also find some other topics), and again i underscore that you will get script to read and learn.  
We also have "Culture TV". On this site: Телеканал "Культура".  you can try typing ACADEMIA in the search field, and you will get links to ACADEMIA lectures show, most of older lectures there have script (i guess it takes time for them to make the script) and you can also watch lectures (popular lectures on science, literature, history delivered usually in good language) and read the text. 
Finally, the 1st TV channel also has major TV shows. 
The example interview with Head of Russian Football Union is Познер. С.Фурсенко: Использовать болельщиков - соблазн велик 
You see, i offer you serious sites with scripts and videos, maybe there is not much fun over there, but the quality of Russian is highest there, which i think is important for learning (though i don't mean to diminish the value of slang).

----------


## Indoorser

You may install "Russian TV set" from here. You may get two channels only for free but 10$ three month subscription unlocks more than 20 channels. There are not Russian shows and movies only but worldwide ones interpreted into Russian so you may hear "Russian versions" of the movies you probably have seen.

----------

